# Nvidia problem



## mbernat37 (Aug 15, 2017)

I have a problem with the configuration of nvidia gtx 480, as I already installed everything comes to the configuration /etc/X11/xorg.conf is after reboot suspended black screen what wrong do you ask for help in advance thank you


----------



## Minbari (Aug 15, 2017)

1. You need to learn english and to use punctuation.
2. Search in /var/log for Xorg.0.log and open it with a text editor and see what doesn't work.


----------



## mbernat37 (Aug 15, 2017)

I think I do something wrong first time install nvidie according to instructions and something does not come out someone will tell me how to install a thank you in advance


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 15, 2017)

Have you installed and ran x11/nvidia-xconfig?

Does your nvidia card require the Linux compatibility libraries, if so do you have them installed, and do you have Linux and nvidia enabled in /etc/rc.conf and /boot/loader.conf?

I had to set up nvidia on one of my laptops using nvidia-driver-340 last week and it took more than just configuring /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but I'm using it now.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2017)

Remove any and all xorg.conf files. You don't need them.

Create a /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-nvidia.conf:

```
Section "Device"
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "nvidia"
EndSection
```
Nothing else would be needed.


----------

